# Sticky  Post your request to move topics to the Urban Showcase forum here



## Jan

If you have threads you want to be moved to the Urban Showcase forum (only images you took yourself) please post the full link here and I'll move them.


----------



## Kampflamm

Hi, my Cologne/Bonn thread's still in the Cityscapes section (you did move my other threads though):

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=555484

Thanks.


----------



## Ashok

Thank you Jan, I would like you to move my Montreal thread.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=515663


----------



## hkskyline

This is going to be a very long list. Here's a start :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=489753
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=565229
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=564217
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=564281
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=226785
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=563740
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=562957
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=562266
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=562192
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=557713
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=561525
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=560771
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=560094
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=560099
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=558975
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=556953
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=556571
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=556430
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=555450
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=556061
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=553583
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=553739
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=550417
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=549602
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=548816
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=547408
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=547056
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=545529
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=546585
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=545875
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=543424
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=543883
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=543876
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=444520
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=542370
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=542133
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=541780
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=541388
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=541227
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=540646
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=521732
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=539641
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=538450
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=538207
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=537810


----------



## Skybean

^^ hehe

I have a couple links in my signature...


----------



## Audiomuse

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=562400

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=563845

Thanks Jan!
& P.S. Shame on you hkskyline! Jan will be up all night moving those threads


----------



## xzmattzx

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=564729
Thanks.

I have more threads of mine that can be moved, but they are buried deep in here. Speaking of which, how far can people go as far as giving you links? First 20 pages? Anything after Halloween? Any and all threads, no matter how old? Some other criteria?


----------



## hkskyline

Now we're up to beginning of June 2007. Let me know if I can provide an easier format to you, since there are quite a lot of them still for 2007 that I haven't dug up yet.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=535231
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=524252
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=528621
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=526246
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=521738
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=521895
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=522196
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=522057
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=521734
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=521031
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=517712
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=518997
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=519254
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=519223
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=519230
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=518600
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=517693
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=408284
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=515711
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=514434
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=477838
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=512061
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=511157
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=510468
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=507206
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=510115
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=507428
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=507043
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=482992
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505814
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505295
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505287
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=504817
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=504280
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=501231
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=500913
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=500556
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=499631
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=498986
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=498582
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=498321
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=496163
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=496582
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=392343
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=495616
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=493201
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=294268
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=492429
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=491672
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=488946
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=488394
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=487861
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=487619
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=486277
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=486552


----------



## FREKI

If you can find the time it would be apriciated 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400556
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400562
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400615
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400573
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400576
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400590
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=425021
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=464203
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=461841
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400682
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=401249
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=435269
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=476365
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=453384
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431716
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400787
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431722
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=405093
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=466416
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=487332
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=14234889#post14234889
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=502137
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=517299
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=517538
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=523877


----------



## Ashok

I hope there is a mass move button for Jan


----------



## RawLee

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=564831

-please move this,if possible.Thank you in advance!


----------



## coth

xzmattzx said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=564729
> Thanks.
> 
> I have more threads of mine that can be moved, but they are buried deep in here. Speaking of which, how far can people go as far as giving you links? First 20 pages? Anything after Halloween? Any and all threads, no matter how old? Some other criteria?


As a moderator you can move your threads yourself.


----------



## Balth

Thanks.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=539874


----------



## gappa

Thanks Jan. This is my thread of my snaps from around Melbourne. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=521395

I assume you can move all pages at once?


----------



## Jan

Ashok said:


> I hope there is a mass move button for Jan


There is, but it's a bit hard to judge which ones need to be moved based on threag title alone. I'll do this on the weekend.


----------



## PedroGabriel

edited.

not meed to move a new thread was created. Thx anyway.


----------



## Jonesy55

Can my Shrewsbury thread please be moved, thanks

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=17607098


----------



## VelesHomais

Since we're at it anyway 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=567552
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=567552

thanks


----------



## schmidt

I've got only two:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=402411
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=342541

Long time since I've last taken any pics...


----------



## Wpop89

.......








.


----------



## Kingofthehill

*Yo:*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=564820
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=565081


----------



## ChrisLA

Please!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=567866


----------



## Delirium

:wave:
Brizzle:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=521978

thank you


----------



## Johnor

Both of them
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=570675
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=570224


----------



## steph35

this one, please 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=453458&highlight=Rennes


----------



## NothingBetterToDo

Could you move these for me please Jan, thanks kay:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=500522/
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=510259/
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=511629/
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=516024/
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=556179/


----------



## NothingBetterToDo

Can you move this one too please 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=17868786#post17868786


----------



## Jota Pe

All moved. kay:


----------



## Prosciutto

Pics I took in Portland last summer.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=489236

Thanks.


----------



## Jota Pe

^^ Moved.


----------



## raggedy13

Could you please move the following threads for me... ?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=576025

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=525106


----------



## Jota Pe

^^ Done.


----------



## Kampflamm

Could you please move this one as well? Thanks.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=265998


----------



## Jota Pe

^^ Moved.


----------



## Delirium

erm, could this be moved please? 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=17333067#post17333067

thank you!


----------



## Taller Better

Done!


----------



## flar

I have a few that could be moved:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=557314
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=490797
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=487382
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=474811
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=474807
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=452704
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=443930
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=437930
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=419004
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400822
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=493540


----------



## Jota Pe

^^ Moved


----------



## Tetramesh

Hi. I have a post within a thread which contains many photos of a particular urban area. Could it be moved to it's own thread in the Urban Showcase please? I think it would be more suited there.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16548247&postcount=124


----------



## Taller Better

Tetramesh said:


> Hi. I have a post within a thread which contains many photos of a particular urban area. Could it be moved to it's own thread in the Urban Showcase please? I think it would be more suited there.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16548247&postcount=124


Those are superb pics. I am thinking the best thing to do is start a new thread in the Urban Showcase section, cut and paste those photos into it, and then 
delete them from the existing thread. That way you can make your own introduction!! :cheers:


----------



## pghpaints

Some Miami shots -- please move to urban showcase. Thanks.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=456020


----------



## Jota Pe

^^ Done.


----------



## Minato ku

Could you move these one please ?
I know that's many... 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=563210
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559427
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=555550
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=555112
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=551754
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=548505
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=548176
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=546673
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=528336
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=535262
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=539394
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=539025
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=532388
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=488164
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=522700
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=533883
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=534684
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=501598
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=533030
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=500688
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=500178
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=498969
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=494814
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=493384
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=493031
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=490790
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=490342
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=489963
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=489131
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=488539
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=487931
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=487690
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=461492
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=371079


----------



## Jota Pe

Hi there, what's up.  We miss your visits to Argentinian Forum! 


Done; everything is in Urban Showcase now.


----------



## Jonesy55

Could somebody please move the Manchester, London, Avignon and Shropshire threads in my signature to the Urban Showcase forum please, 

Shrewsbury is already there.


----------



## Taller Better

Well, everything moved but Shropshire and London... I don't have moderating powers in those sections, so Jota will have to do it!


----------



## nygirl

Can I add my ny tours over there sometime but still be able to keep them in the ny forum? I would probably make them alot smaller 2-3 neighborhoods outside Manhattan at a time. I wouldn't put them all up in one day mind you, just 2 a week, or maybe just one.


----------



## Taller Better

nygirl said:


> Can I add my ny tours over there sometime but still be able to keep them in the ny forum? I would probably make them alot smaller 2-3 neighborhoods outside Manhattan at a time. I wouldn't put them all up in one day mind you, just 2 a week, or maybe just one.


I think that is a wonderful idea, nygirl.. your pictures are brilliant! :cheers:


----------



## nygirl

Thanks alot Greg. I haven't been maintaining them but they will get cleaned up when I am near the end. Some people think that this sub forum will go dead and I intend to be liberal but I'll be posting threads every week at least.


----------



## Skyprince

hmm... I hope mine to be transfered too 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=523628


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Done! Thanks for the heads up, skyprince!


----------



## christos-greece

Could you move my thread "Athens, Greece" please?


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks Christos... Done!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ thanks!


----------



## Jota Pe

Taller said:


> so Jota will have to do it!



Done!


----------



## Harkeb

My Cape Town thread has been moved to the urban showcase. Eventhough some of the pics are of my own, a lot are from other sources. Shouldnt it be in the "Cityscapes"? Ill acknowledge newly posted pics that are not mine.


----------



## Taller Better

^^ done. As I mentioned in the thread please credit all future photos. You may consider making a separate thread for your own pics in the Urban Showcase section as I am sure you are proud of them!


----------



## Bahnsteig4

The remaining Viennese district portraits in CS:

4 - Wieden:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=12628153

5 - Margareten
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=463222

6 - Mariahilf
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=12794723

7 - Neubau
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=489650

8 - Josefstadt
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=493802

10 - Favoriten
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=499814

11 - Simmering
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505445

12 - Meidling
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=524682

All the others have either already been moved or were posted by me in the USC to start with.

Thanks!


----------



## Taller Better

Done! Thanks....


----------



## RGV

All of the threads that I have posted here are my own photos. Here's a list of what I could find:


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=571792

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=8


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=8


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=544890

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=541192

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=534571

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=532727


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=502076


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=500396

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=499755

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=497647

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=483041

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=481739

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=473650

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=470322

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=466178

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=458771

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=450726


----------



## StoneRose

Taller said:


> ^^ All done, Stonerose, except for the very first thread which I cannot move as it is out of the photography section.. please ask a mod from that section to move it to Urban Showcase! Thanks, and it was a pleasure looking at your nice photothreads! :cheers:


Thank you. 
The first link I posted doesn't need moving anyway I just realized since the pics are no longer online.


----------



## Andrew

I just realised that the Fenghuang and Xi'an threads that are in my signature should probably be moved to Urban Showcase, since they're all my pics. I'll have to change the links in my signature afterwards though!


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks Andrew! Both are over in Urban Showcase now. Check the links, but they should still be fine!


----------



## Andrew

Thanks very much for that.


----------



## Major Deegan

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786776


----------



## Taller Better

Thank you!


----------



## Chadoh25

Would it be possible to move my thread to the Midwest Forum. If not then its fine where it is. Thanks! =-0)


----------



## Taller Better

Let me know if I moved it to the correct spot!


----------



## erbse

Hola TB!


Please move *Frankfurt, Germany, a few shots* to the Urban Showcase, thanks


----------



## Taller Better

Done, and thanks for the heads up!!!


----------



## Testament

Hi Taller, Better.
Can you please move my pictures thread "St. Petersburg 2009" from Cityscapes and Skyline Photos to Urban Showcase?

Here's my thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=863005

Thanks! 
:cheers:


----------



## Taller Better

Done! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Testament

Thanks a lot for moving it! :cheers:


----------



## Goyazny

Hi, Mister moderateur...
At cityscapes thread Al about London, last page, 23th June sub-topic: My short visit from introduction to the end , please move to urban showcase. At some of London topics, or, better, to a new topic name..say.. London from Windsor to Westminster. 
I think, that would be more appropriate location . 
BTW, so many London themas lately...

Cheers


----------



## Taller Better

Goyazny said:


> Hi, Mister moderateur...
> At cityscapes thread Al about London, last page, 23th June sub-topic: My short visit from introduction to the end , please move to urban showcase. At some of London topics, or, better, to a new topic name..say.. London from Windsor to Westminster.
> I think, that would be more appropriate location .
> BTW, so many London themas lately...
> 
> Cheers


Hi there... I think the best thing to do is for you to make a London thread for your own photos of that city. I can only move whole threads, as there is no point me starting a new thread for your pics! 
cheers! :cheers:


----------



## Goyazny

You are right.
Actually , doesn't make too much difference even if we leave it as it is. There are already plenty of London themas .
Thank's.


----------



## krull

I just saw that some of my photo threads are in the wrong place. I need to move them to the Urban Showcase from the Cityscapes and Skyline Photos. These are the threads...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=446890 (can you change the title for me as well. From this 'Walking in Downtown Brooklyn (NYC) - 55 Photos!' to 'Walking in NYC (Downtown Brooklyn)'. Thanks!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=487736

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=521204

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=469488

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=457278

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=458790

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=478831

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=451091


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks for the heads up, Krull - your photo threads are always a treat to browse through!


----------



## krull

^^ Hey thanks so much. But you forgot one more to move to the urban showcase. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=446890


----------



## 1000city

Sorry for posting here, but it's the easiest way and I'm sure moderator won't miss it  I ask Him to change the topic of this thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=526767 to "Katowice - the small BIG city" which is much more relevant. That's how the city used to be called. Initiatior of the thread won't mind, he's been banned. THANK YOU!


----------



## Yellow Fever

Never mind, I found the thread and its done!


----------



## el palmesano

^^ ok  thank you!!


----------



## panda-raccoon

Hi there! Hope you can help me out. By mistake I posted a thread here (Cityscapes and Skyline Photos) with pictures taken by myself. Would you be so kind to delete it please? The title of the thread is: Have you ever heard of 'Niteroi' ? Welcome! Many thanks and I am sorry for the incovenient.


----------



## Yellow Fever

done but we could have moved the thread over to the Urban Showcase section, so you don't have to repost all the photos.


----------



## panda-raccoon

Yellow Fever said:


> done but we could have moved the thread over to the Urban Showcase section, so you don't have to repost all the photos.



Thank you so much! And for the information as well. Have a great weekend.


----------



## AbidM

This is not a request to move a topic to the urban showcase forum however it is about moving something. A thread titled "Why does people do this with our cities" needs to be moved to/under citytalk and urban issues forum, can you do that please, thank you.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Done.


----------



## AbidM

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Done.


Thank you Christos! :cheers:


----------



## 001vetinh

Hi there, what's up. We miss your visits to Argentinian Forum! 


Done; everything is in Urban Showcase now.


----------



## PD

HI MODS!

I don't know where else to write this request but is someone able to change the name of the thread I started called 'Australian and New Zealand cities skylines' to 'Urban Australia and New Zealand' as I am including street scenes and other pics as well as just skyline pics?

Thankyou in advance if this request is able to be done


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Done


----------



## PD

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Done


Thankyou kind sir


----------



## [email protected]

.👍


----------



## IThomas

Please mod @christos-greece, can you move this thread Italia, beautiful discovery!

in this section? General Photography

Thank you


----------



## christos-greece

IThomas said:


> Please mod @christos-greece, can you move this thread Italia, beautiful discovery!
> 
> in this section? General Photography
> 
> Thank you


Done


----------

